# Linking Of Rations & Quarters



## Eye In The Sky (21 Jul 2009)

IAW CANAIRGEN 012/09 (DIN/IntraNet link), R & Q *shall* be linked at ALL Wings effective 01 Sep 09.

SUBJECT: LINKING OF RATIONS AND QUARTERS 
  
1.  AT REF, DCBA DELEGATED AUTHORITY FOR THE LINKING OF RATIONS AND QUARTERS TO L1 COMMANDERS

2.  THE DELINKING OF RATIONS  AND QUARTERS IN A NUMBER OF LOCATIONS HAS HAD NEGATIVE EFFECTS INCLUDING UNSANITARY CONDITIONS IN THE QUARTERS, SAFETY HAZARDS RELATED TO USE OF HOTPLATES AND OTHER ELECTRONIC COOKING DEVICES AND UNHEALTHY EATING HABITS

3.  ACCORDINGLY, EFFECTIVE 1 SEP 09, RATIONS AND QUARTERS AT ALL AF WINGS SHALL BE LINKED.  REQUESTS TO DELINK RATIONS AND QUARTERS WILL BE CONSIDERED ON A CASE BY CASE BASIS, AND ONLY WHERE FULL KITCHEN FACILITIES ARE AVAILABLE IN QUARTERS.  REQUESTS TO DE-LINK ARE TO BE STAFFED VIA A1, 1 CDN AIR DIV, TO D AIR PERS MGT FOR CONSIDERATION

4.  THE AIR FORCE WILL STUDY METHODS OF PROVIDING RATIONS WITH THE AIM OF INTRODUCING MORE FLEXIBILITY AND BETTER OPTIONS FOR LIVING-IN PERSONNEL.  FURTHER INFORMATION ON THIS WILL BE DISSEMINATED AS IT BECOMES AVAILABLE.


----------



## Strike (21 Jul 2009)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> 4.  THE AIR FORCE WILL STUDY METHODS OF PROVIDING RATIONS WITH THE AIM OF INTRODUCING MORE FLEXIBILITY AND BETTER OPTIONS FOR LIVING-IN PERSONNEL.  FURTHER INFORMATION ON THIS WILL BE DISSEMINATED AS IT BECOMES AVAILABLE.



More flexible and better options would be to have the messes open during work hours, which an many air bases can be 24/7.  How do they expect to handle that?  It's probably one of the biggest reason that people de-link on flying bases.


----------



## belka (22 Jul 2009)

Strike said:
			
		

> More flexible and better options would be to have the messes open during work hours, which an many air bases can be 24/7.  How do they expect to handle that?  It's probably one of the biggest reason that people de-link on flying bases.



Exactly. When I lived in shacks, I wasn't on rations simply because I knew my sqn wouldn't let me leave and eat at the mess during lunch/supper. Box lunches also get old after the first week.


----------

